# Le Carinval



## PsicrystalAffinity (Nov 1, 2006)

The two of you find yourselves standing in front of the town hall in St. Avril.  The night is cold, but not unpleasant.  The air still, and smells of the cool pine forest surrounding the town, and the gentle aroma of the night fires keeping the towns citizens warm in the homes.  Inside the town hall is a closed meeting of the council of twelve, St Avril's governing body.  The light from the windows leaves a hunting glow on the moist snowy streets.

“We can’t pay his taxes, he asks too much!”  You hear from inside.  the council is discuss Baron Bacil’s latest demands for ‘taxes’.  The self-proclaimed baron is nothing more then a bully with a sizable small army at his beck and call.  Rumor has it that he set up shop in an abandoned wizard's tower not far outside of town.  The only problem is that no-one is exactly sure where said tower is.

Looking through the window, the town's mayor, Jean Lavalle, is visibly nervous.  He slowly turns the badge of office of the sheriff's department in his hands.  The red stained metal denotes the unfortunate end of its previous owner.  

“Mr. Bottes, you said you would find some adventures for us…Without them we are lost.”

“And indeed your Honour, I have found them.  They are waiting right outside the door!”

Upon re-examining your letters, you notice that there is no mention of bandits, nor adventuring.  It only mentions tea and a business proposition.

“Show them in for goodness sake, we haven’t much time!” cries the mayor in excitement.


----------



## confused_child (Nov 1, 2006)

I step into the room and scan each of the twelve faces.  Then the room its self, and ask "Where is the Tea?"


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Nov 1, 2006)

Rhiannon crosses the threshhold into the building quietly, glad that her companion has preceded her and drawn attention from those assembled.  She searches Monsieur Bottes face in particular, seeking clues as to the reason for his deception.


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Nov 1, 2006)

error disregard


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Nov 1, 2006)

The room is large, 30ft, by 60.  At the far end is a large fire crackling gentlely in the fire place against the wall.  Above that is the town crest a mix of both families' coats of arms from the twons two founders.  Behind it are two flags with their poles crossed.  One depicting a tree sillouetted infront of the setting sun, for the elven nations.  The other is the royal griffon of the human empire on red silk.  On a table off to the side are the refreshments.  A pot of green tea, a jug of water, and some bicuits.  The walls are white, and on each of them is hanging a painting of the towns previouse mayors.  There is a door on either of the two side walls, and stairs leading up on both the left and right side of the far wall.  The smell the large wood fire premeates the room.

The council has a surprised look on their faces, when they see you suddenly enter.  The conversations ends immediately.  Mr Lavell deftly motions you toward the refreshemnt table, in repsonse to your question about the tea.

Mr. Bottes has a sheepish grin on his face, but remains silent.

Councillor Smith, a fat human merchant with oily hair, breaks the silence by crying out angrely, "We wouldn't need to hire adventurers, if the elves would get off their lazy arses, and send in some troops to protect their own bords once in a while!"

To witch Councillor Gaspa, a tall thin elf with with preicing eyes, responds, "Lazy elves?  what of the human armies, you are so proud to boast of?  Where are they? In this our time of troubles?"

The two quickly degress into a shouting match about politics, and recent disputes between the elven kindoms and the human empire, involving trade, logging rights, and highway taxes.


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Nov 2, 2006)

Rhiannon pauses, listening to the two men as she thoughtfully munches on a biscuit and warms her hands with the teacup.  She waits for them to wind down a bit, musing that they seem to be having a familiar argument.  Once there is a pause in the conversation, she opens her mouth to insert quietly, "What do you gentlemen propose we actually do?"


----------



## confused_child (Nov 3, 2006)

After downing a cup of tea as though it were water, I sip a second slowly.  I too listen to the two men bicker.  There logic escapes me as it is obvious that no one has come to help them this far.  Feeling pity for there faith in the races that have abandoned them I want to help, despite the trickery.  As I examine the room I become painfully aware that Rhiannon and myself are the only females.  In the last town the mayor had been unkind do to this fact.  He went to such extent as to open doors for us and try and took my dagger.  I begin playing with my hair and close my jacket even though it is quite warm in here.  I am taller than anyone else in the room as I usually am bother Eric at the school called me “six feet and six inches” so I punched him in the nose.  I still ware the dark black clothing that my brother monks provided me, and picked up a long cloak at the first town that had snow.   A man in the corner is looking at me odd, I assume do to my hair that matches the snow, or my eyes that match my hair, it makes no difference it’s the same look I always get.  Rhiannon will do the talking and I will make sure she is safe, that was the deal and it has worked well so far.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Nov 4, 2006)

Jean looks meets your gaze with a pained look.  He still rubs the badge with his thumb.  Swallowing, “The Barron has demanded that we pay him the amount 4,000gp crowns.  Because of the recent trade disputes between human and elf our revenues are down.  We can barely afford to pay for food this coming winter, and will have to rely on the forest.”  He pauses for a moment, and then continues

“Barron Baccill has threatened to use this town to restock his army unless we comply with his demands.”

Looking down at the badge one more time, a tear falls from his eye.  The room is completely silent now save the gentle crackling of the fire.

 “Sheriff Gormery went after him a month ago.  His corpse delivered this, and the note demanding higher taxes.”


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Nov 4, 2006)

Rhiannon considers the mayor's words carefully, trying to formulate some sort of plan.  She wonders if negotiations or a political play with one of his rivals are even possible.  Finally she decides that the best form of preparation is to know the enemy and prepare for as many eventualities as possible.  The questions spill out one after another: "What do you know of his army?  Do you have any skilled guards or huntsmen remaining?  Has anyone met the Baron?  Is there information on his family history in a library?  How does he deliver his ultimatums, and how would he collect the money if you had it?"


----------



## confused_child (Nov 4, 2006)

All I needed to know was, how many and what kind of weapons.  Rhiannon sure enough had asked for me.  It was clearly against the common laws for a Barron to charge more than the villagers were able to pay.  Therefore the Barron and his armies were wicked and these people needed protecting.  If Rhiannon could come up with a plan so I didn’t have to fight them all it would be nice, she would tell me how her mind was working when we got to the lodgings for the night.  I remain silent and behind her for now.


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Nov 5, 2006)

[_From left to right: Mr. Gaspa, Mr. Bottes, Mr Val Jeneo an ancient elf quietly napping in his chair.  He is the heritage minister, and the towns leading expert on history.  Mostly on account of he was there.  Mr. Blackstone, a short stout human, with calloused hands, and a square chiseled jaw line. He is also the smithies guild head for this area.  Mrs. Hulbert, a medium sized elf, many years behind her.  She pears over her glasses with a look of quiet wisdom and understanding.  She is the councilor responsible for education, and runs the local wizarding guild, responsible for all three of its members.  Mr. Jean Lavell, Mr. Ranoemark, A skinny greasy human, with an almost detached look in face.  he is head of the bankers association.  Mr. Tomas, a average sized human, general representative.  Mr. Guy Du Pon, A tall elf, who would normally tower over Akashia, but is sitting.  he used to be an ambassador to the human empire from one of the elf nations, and retired here.  Mr. Bartlebe, a retired human general, Mrs Bartlebe his wife, and lastly Mr. Smith_]

The mayor slowly sits.  Looking down at the badge, and his hands, he quietly speaks, “Just that he claims to stock it with his fallen enemies.  And promises to use it to inflict a fate worse then death apon any who would oppose him.”

“Almost everyone in the village is skilled enough to feed themselves from the forest.  But we have no trained soldiers, and no one would stand long in a fight against any professional army.”

“None that have been able to tell the tale…If they come back, they serve only as a quiet warning to others.  Sheriff Gomery was last person to go against the Baron.  He sends messages through those things of his.  The walking dead.  He is cruel and likes to use the bodies of people who were close to the message recipient.  He collects the money by sending a walking corpse to the edge of town with a bucket.”

“I can’t think of any that would admit to being such a monster's family.  But there is a sage somewhere out side of town, that may have more information.”

To which Mrs. Hulbert pipes up, “That witch is nothing but a charlaton.  She can offer us nothing but lies and superstition.  Sage indeed!  Fraud and loon is more like it!”


----------



## confused_child (Nov 6, 2006)

The undead, I have heard tale of them from the elder monks but thought they were just trying to scare us children.  They said that often times the hero of the stories would end up bashing the heads in with random weapons, or sometimes destroying them with great bursts of light.  I speak up unsure “Mrs. Hulbert, it has been my experience that charlatans often know most about that which no one wants to know anything about.  Its my feel that no good person should want to know about the living dead, this person, be they sage or whore, may be of great use.  As for her lies and superstition, all I know are the superstitions of my Elder Monks, so with all do respect she may be of more use than you know.  Do these undead things have flesh still on them or do they appear to be pure bone?”


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Nov 7, 2006)

“I’m sorry I was unaware it was our intention to seduce the Baron with lies and fictitious theory.  If that is the case, then I’m sure the leading expert on whoring would be able to help you.”  She smugly replies, before burying her nose in paper work.

Lavelle adds: “the walking…things…are mostly flesh, although some of the woodsmen have reported being attacked by walking bones.  Please say you’ll help us?”

“Why are we sending innocent kids off to their deaths?”  Mr. Tomas asks sharply.  “We could employ either of the kingdoms to send help again.  Certainly it is better then sacrificing these two.”


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Nov 7, 2006)

Rhiannon looks up sharply at Mr. Tomas, listening attentively for the reply.  She also considers the options.  A trip to the sage/harlot seems inevitable.  A deception in negotiations or ambush of some kind seems the best avenue of attack, assuming she can gather more intelligence on the army and the baron.  A political play would take too long, and she's not ready to risk a frontal attack yet.  Not without having Akashia train the villagers for at least a short while.  An assassination of the baron may work, but only if he doesn't have many supporters -- though a man who resorts to mindless abominations to enforce his will probably isn't very popular at court.

_Everyone has a weakness_, she muses silently, already wondering how they will come into play in the chess game ahead.

With a start, she realizes she's begun to chew on her thumbnail, and abruptly stops.


----------



## confused_child (Nov 7, 2006)

Rhiannon was chewing on her thumb that usually meant she was thinking.  In the old days it meant that something fabulous would follow.  That was long ago though, and now she needed to be talking.  Mr. Tomas needs to know that we are capable.  We probably aren’t as old as him put together.  As for Mrs. Hulbert, well I think I’ll leave that one alone.  Glancing down at Rhiannon and back at Mr. Tomas pray I sound confident: “I assure you Mr. Tomas while I am lacking in age I am not lacking in skill.  Employ both of the kingdoms by all means; their help would be appreciated if they come.  However if they do come, Rhiannon and myself are still a far better choice to assist you.  As an army against these would simply give the barren more bodies;  like giving an archer arrows”  I wonder to myself if he feels any better, and hope that Rhiannon will speak; if at only to get me out of this room.


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Nov 7, 2006)

Rhiannon nods tersely at Akashia's words.  Once again the other woman has made an excellent point.  "Ladies and gentlemen, unless there is any more information you can give us, I believe we must respectfully take our leave of you for this evening."  She pulls her fur cloak tighter about herself in preparation for the cold outdoors.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Nov 7, 2006)

Mr Tomas nodds, "We shall see, we shall see."

Mr Lavell looks up, "The kingdoms are to busy agrueing over to whom this town belongs to send anything useful.  We are on our own.  You have our thanks, and   Gods speed."


----------



## confused_child (Nov 7, 2006)

securing my cloak I follow Rhiannon out.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Nov 9, 2006)

The night air is cold and still.  It is by all accounts a nice night.  Wandering through town, you see that the glowing from most of the houses has stopped.  There residents have long ago gone to sleep and are no longer tending their fires.  Looking back, you see that your footprints are the only ones in the snow.

Eventually the town gives way to a clearing, and then the forest.  The trees loom darkly before you, in an almost foreboding way.  Each of you has traveled the forest before, but this time there is a sense of uneasiness, as you truly are stepping into the unknown.  Moving through the trees in the darkness, you realize that neither one of you thought to bring a torch, or other from of light.  The moonlight casts a pale glow, but the shadows are still very deep indeed.

You hear a growling noise from behind you.  Turning, you see a grey wolf eyeing you hungrily.  Its body is poised, like a crossbow ready to fire.  Just as you turn it launches into the air.  It flies toward Rhiannon.  Then there is a loud Ak-thwak! as the wolf falls back down to the earth.  It collided with a low-hanging tree branch, which kept Rhiannon temporally off its dinner menu.  It picks itself up, shakes it head, and looks confused at the tree -- then back to you two.

(OOC: Iniative order:
Akashia
Rhiannon
Wolf.
The wolf is in melee with Rhiannon, and behind her is Akashia)


----------



## confused_child (Nov 10, 2006)

I swing my sword at the wolf's spine then again at his neck, and step back five feet.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Nov 10, 2006)

Akashia’s Double bladed sword comes down hard off her sholder slicing into the back of the wolf.  It yelps out in pain, and its hinches lower under the blow.  She then pivots onto to her other foot, and brings the other end of the sword up underneathe the wolf's thoat.  As if completely some kind of rithmic dance, she follows her foot work back a couple of feet, with the grace of poetry in motion.  With a gurgle the wolf sinks down onto the snow, and breaths its last breath.

OOC:  XP in the out of character thread.


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Nov 10, 2006)

Rhiannon takes a step back from the fallen animal, grateful for the protection of the tree.  She looks down at the wolf, and asks Akashia, "Should we save this to make into a cloak later?  We don't have time to deal with it now..."  She scans the forest, wondering if there will be any further encounters before they arrive at the sage's.


----------



## confused_child (Nov 11, 2006)

“A cloak or at least a proper burial.  If it can be helped one should never leave a body un-buried.  However the sage might not appreciate me killing the animals, even if it was defense.  Carrying it might attract other animals though.” sighing I sheath my sword, take off my cloak and wrap it around the wolf as though it could get cold.  I pick it up and carry it like a small child.  If something else attacks I may not be able to help quite as quick, but I will be able to bury the wolf.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Nov 13, 2006)

You feel the cold bite into you arms, as soon as you remove you cloak.  the wolf is heavy, it ways about as much as person.  the hair on your exposed flesh stands on end as you pick up the fallen creature.  A red spot begins to swell in your cloak, and you shiver slightly in the cold of the still night.

After a few more hours of walking the two of you come can see a slight glow ahead in-between the trees.  By this time Akashia’s skin is pale white and clammy.  Her lips are turning a light shade of blue, and she feel very cold indeed.  You can hear a slight rattle of her trembling teeth.  

The trees part ways into a clearing.  In the center is an inviting fire, and ever merciful warmth.  Laying in a bed of furs is an ancient woman.  Her hair is a mass of tangled grey locks, and her face doesn’t look as though it has been washed in quiet some time.    Beside her is a large wolf.  This one seems peaceful, almost tame in comparison to the one that Akashia carries.  The hole clearing smells of  wood fire, the forest, and the wolf.

The sage makes a hissing sounds, as she draws a breath, “Come in children, I have been expecting you.”


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Nov 14, 2006)

Rhiannon looks around cautiously, taking notice of the surroundings.  She peers at the wolf uncertainly, wondering if it's preternatural, then sits down.  "Greetings, Wise One.  Do you know the reason for our visit?"


----------



## confused_child (Nov 14, 2006)

Still unsure what to do with the body I carry, the fire looks more inviting than anything had in a long while.  Hast is a is a sign of ungratefulness.  Teeth chattering a little “Um, W-we were attacked on our way here by a wolf” looking at the body “Shall I bury it or, the fur, I don’t want to waist it…. Um” I stare at them forgetting what is said about starring, and not sure how to continue.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Nov 17, 2006)

“You’re here because you want me to tell you how to defeat the Baron.”  The fire crackles in her eyes.  “Normally I’d tell you that you should be defending yourself, but seeing as how you’ll let nature kill anyways, maybe becoming a wolf’s dinner isn’t such a bad thing for you….”  She pauses and then cocks her head to the side for a moment. “No?”  She listens to an unheard voice, eyes fixed on an empty point beside the fire.  Then she looks straight at you.  “No, your fate is not here.  It is not to die, and feed the forest.  It is somewhere else.  You still have a use left in you.”

“Seek the cave that rises above the trees.  Look past the overturned beds of those that sleep long.  Fear not that which life has abandoned, but death doesn’t take.  Aid you will receive, by the brother of the tin man.  He comes to avenge a slight against his honour.  He will help you.  Therein his fate lies, for it he that will feed the forest, and not you….”

At that she begins to mumble incoherently, then drifts off to sleep.


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Nov 20, 2006)

Rhiannon stares at the fire, turning the old woman's words over in her mind.  "Akashia, I think we should find out exactly where this so-called baron's castle is."


----------



## confused_child (Nov 21, 2006)

Taking the cloak from around the wolf I make a pathetic attempt to dry the blood; then put it back on.  “Do you think attacking a castle is really a good idea?  Didn’t she say to look for a cave?” Rather than turning to leave I sit beside her, "Lets deside what we are doing before we go anywere."


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Nov 22, 2006)

The warmth of the fire washes over you, as it gentlely crackles in front of you.  A black iron pot buddles slightly, as it hangs over the dancing flames.  Its contents smell inviting.


----------



## confused_child (Nov 24, 2006)

"We could go back to the village and ask if they know of any caves or if they know were the barron's castle is.  Then maybe get some food and sleep."


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Nov 24, 2006)

Rhiannon nods, still staring at the fire -- and occasionally, the old woman. She rises and says "well, the night isn't getting any younger or warmer.  Let's return."


----------



## confused_child (Nov 24, 2006)

Standing, picking up the wolf, this time throwing it over her sholder like a dead body.  She began to retraice her foot steps.  One hand on her sword.  Soon she could skin the wolf, line her cloak, eat the meat.  At least then it would not become undead.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Nov 25, 2006)

The return trip is uneventful.  As you near the tree line you can see the town sleeping ahead of you.  The first rays of the sun begin to peek out over the top of the mountain.  The sky is beautiful mix of voilet, purple, reds and yellows.  With the morning clouds wisping across the sky.  Grey plums of smoke slowly begin to riase from the chimpys of the sleeply town, now begining its day.


----------



## confused_child (Dec 1, 2006)

I take the wolf to the bucher.  Instruct him to gut it, salt the meat, and prepare the fur to be kept.  I instruct him to burry the bones very deep. I offer him two gold for his work and tell him i will be back at sun down.  Then finding Rhiannon I ask "were can we sleep for a while, the hotel?"


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Dec 2, 2006)

Rhiannon nods, heading back to the inn.  "When we find the others, we should ask them what they think of the witch's words."  She sits down to a piping hot, hearty breakfast with gusto.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Dec 2, 2006)

The butcher looks at you sleepily.  His eye only open little slits, peering over his spectacles.  His bushy mustache seems to wilt, as a frown appears on his pudgy face.  He pauses for a moment, and a questioning look appears in your eyes when you tell him to bury the bones deep.  “But the ground is frozen, me’l—“  His words are cut short at the two drowns that appear in your hand.  “I’ll have it the way you asked be sundown Me’ lady.”  And with that he puts the wolf on a heavy wooden table, and goes off to find a sharp knife.  


The in is quiet this morning.  The in keeper serves you a steaming bowl of portage with toast.  then returns to work in the hearth.  Soon a crackling fire appears.  You hear him mutter something about bacon for lunch, before he disappears into the kitchen.  Other then you two main dinning room is vacant.


----------



## confused_child (Dec 2, 2006)

After the food we return to Rhiannon's appartment i sleep on her couch and she in her room.  Around noon we go to the mayor's office to speak with him.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Dec 6, 2006)

You find the mayor in a meeting with Mrs Hulbert.  The two look up at you expectantly.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Dec 8, 2006)

Rhiannon wonders briefly what business they were discussing.  "Pardon our intrustion, Mr. Mayor and Madam Hurlbert."  She nods to each.  "We have a few more questions.  Where, exactly, is the baron's castle, and where is the local graveyard?  Also, is there any pair of brothers in this general area -- say, a week's ride around -- probably of noble blood, where one is currently aggrieved of his honour?"

She pauses for a moment before continuing.  "As you may guess, we visited the old woman last night, and her speech was...interesting.  She mentioned a cave that rises above the trees.  Do either of you have any idea to what she may be referring?"

She thinks for another minute, then adds, "Also, if anyone could accompany us to the spot where the Baron sends his bill collectors, we would be extremely grateful."


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Dec 8, 2006)

They both look up.  Each nods, and Jean mubbles something about no intrusion at all.

"We're not sure of were the Baron's castle is, exactly."  Getting uphe wonders over to a shelf in the corner, then pulls a long scroll from it.  While unrolling it he continues, "There are a couple of places he could be.  The old sheriff seemed to think that the old church of Obad-Hai was his hideout."  Pointing to  an area north of the city, he says "It's over here."

"I would think it would be more logical for him to be in the old watch tower,"  Mrs. Hulbert interjects, indicating an area south of the city with her glasses.

Jean ponders, "The 'collectors' come from the east...I really don't know of any particular brothers in the area.  I'm sure there are some in the village.  As for slighted honour, I don't know what to say.  My honour is mostly intact, and I haven't heard of any feuds."

"We haven't a clue what that loon in the wood would be talking about.  The only caves in these parts are the ones in the mountains, and this time of year they are imhabited by bears.  I suspect that her rising cave is only a figment produced by the rising of her bottle."Mrs hulbert icely replies.

"The cemetary is about an hour outside of town to the north end.  And unforchunately one will will go there.  they are all to afriad of having a run in with a long lost relative.  I however can show you were we leave the money.  It is by a tree on the east side of town."


----------



## confused_child (Dec 9, 2006)

"We should maybe visit the bares.  The best time for the grave yard would be now.  Can we have this map for now?"  We don't seem to be getting any were and the only feud that is apparent is bettwen Mrs.  Hurbert and the sage.  "Do you have a historian in town?" We may need help to beat the barron and the brothers would help.


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Dec 11, 2006)

"I think we should check out the tree on the east end of town first, if someone doesn't mind guiding us there.  We can find our way to the cemetary afterwards."  She looks at Akashia for a minute.  "Is there anything you'd like to pick up before we head out again?"


----------



## confused_child (Dec 11, 2006)

"I should check on my fur, the cold was not kind to me last time" with a small smirk I turn on my heels, "I'll be back in half an hour".  Its only been about six hours, if that, since I dropped the wolf off, but I can hope.  I walk strait over to the butchers look around then knock on the door.  Too who ever answers "I dropped off a wolf this morning, I am back early but was wandering if the fur would be finished?"


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Dec 11, 2006)

The butcher looks at you.

"I have the meat ready for you, but the fur is still curing by the fire.  My apernetice is out burying the remians now.  i told no less then 6ft under.  He's a good strong lad, and will do at least 5ft."  He chuckles.


----------



## confused_child (Dec 11, 2006)

5ft that will not do.  "Tell him I will give him another drown directly if he makes it at least ten!  I will know if he skimps and so will you.  Thank you for your help."  I return to were I left Rhiannon.  Looking down at her "Could i borrow a coat" I blush "then we can go"


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Dec 12, 2006)

Rhiannon grins briefly, then says "Sure.  Now, Mr. Mayor, if you or someone else suitable might show us the way?"


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Dec 15, 2006)

It’s a short walk though the forest to a clearing just east of town.  The further from town you go, the colder it seems to get.  The forest is quiet except for the crunching snow under your feet.  When you get to the clearing it is approximately  a 20ft diameter circle.  In the center a small poplar tree stands naked in the snow.  Beside it is a small create turn upside down, to act as a table.  The snow on the clearing is still smooth from the snow fall two days prier.  Standing at the far end are three figures.  They aren’t moving except to sway in the breeze.  They are wearing tattered grey cloaks.  Their skin is a pale grey, and their hollow lifeless eyes are a sickly yellow.  The snow is neatly capped on their head and shoulders.  They stand as if they were statues, standing their awaiting the end of time.


----------



## confused_child (Dec 21, 2006)

"I think its time for our guide to either go home or hid VERY well."  I draw my sword and prepare for any hostile action.  "I don't think they are going to attack at random, what are you looking for?"


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Dec 25, 2006)

Rhiannon shakes her head softly.  "You may want to put the sword away.  I don't want to incite them yet."  More quietly, so the figures can't hear, she whispers "I was attempting to scout out the best place for an ambush.  But now I'm wondering if we shouldn't perhaps give them a few coins and see how far they can guide us..."


----------



## confused_child (Dec 25, 2006)

"I'm game for that." I put my sowrd away keeping my hand on it.  Then pull out five gold "hows this?"


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Dec 27, 2006)

Rhiannon looks to their guide questioningly, waiting to see his opinion on the 5 gold.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Dec 28, 2006)

"I don't know.  We've never given less then the requested amount.  Normally we just put the payment in that pot over there and then leave.  It's always empty when we come again.  This is the first time I've seen these two here."  Mr. Jean quivers out in reply.


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Dec 28, 2006)

"Well, how much does he usually request?"


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Dec 28, 2006)

"Depends.  this time he wanted 5000gp.  We simplely don't have that much.  Without it he theatens to destroy us all!"


----------



## confused_child (Dec 28, 2006)

"Ok got the destroy us all part.  Lets just try with the five and see what happens.  At worst it will make him mad and he destroys us all; which he was doing anyway.  Maybe at best they take the bucket back to castle and we can at least find out were the guy is and kill him"


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Dec 28, 2006)

Rhiannon nods in approval.  "Be alert, Akashia."  She takes the gold and begins to walk towards the swaying figures.


----------



## confused_child (Dec 29, 2006)

I follow close behind with my hand still on my sword ready for an attack.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 4, 2007)

The coins land in the bucket with a clink.  One of the zombies reaches out with arm.  His hands wrap around the handle.  The skin looks like leather pulled lightly over bony fingers.  Still holding the bucket in front of it with an out stretched arm the two corpses turn and shuffle off into the woods.

[Confused child:  Do you mind changing your colour?  It is a little hard to read on my work computer screens.  Thank you.]


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Jan 4, 2007)

Rhiannon nods to Akashia and begins to follow them as quietly as possible.  She grins, thrilling inwardly at the beginning of an adventure.


----------



## confused_child (Jan 4, 2007)

I follow close behind with my hand on my hilt. 

[better?]


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 16, 2007)

After about an hour the two figure reach another clearing.  This one is at the top of a gentally raising hill.  There in the center is a very old well.  The tops of the three feet high stone circle are beginning to crumble.  The bucket, and hoist are completely missing.  The only thing to bear witness to there pressence here is two boroken shards of wood standing off across the well from each other.  The clearing is earily silent, not even the birds can be heard.  The eary silent sends a chill tinging down the back of your neck.

The zombies walk up to the well, and drop the caldron into it.  After a breif puase a loud thunk rings out of the silence like a cannon shot.  Then the two slowly turn, and stand un front of the well.  Unmoving, as if patiently waiting for the trumpts of judgement day to sound, when they can fininally rest again.


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Jan 16, 2007)

Rhiannon scans the area carefully, looking to see if there's anyone else around.  Then she nods to Akashia, and cautiously, slowly begins to circle around to the far side of the well from the undead.  She doesn't draw a weapon, but keeps her hand at the ready just in case.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 16, 2007)

The clearing is silent, and as still as the grave.  The two figures take no notice of her as she circles around behind them.  

From with in the well she can hear the faint sound of iron scrapping against gravel.  Then a shovelling sound, and finnally all is silent once more. 

For a breif moment everything is peaceful.  Then there is a wooshing noice, and one of the zombies sprootes an arrow from its neck.  It sways under the empact, and then begins to turn in its direction.  At that moment another arrow lunches itself from the trees, and finds a home in the zombie soldier.  The force makes the figure take a step back.  It regains its footing immiadately, and both turn towards the forest were the arrows are coming from.

[Everyone loves intiative time!]


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Jan 16, 2007)

Rhiannon curses under her breath and turns towards the trees the arrows came from.  She shouts to Akashia, "You want to take care of the zombies or our visitors?"  She tenses up, ready to dash after the intruders.


----------



## confused_child (Jan 17, 2007)

"Wait, if the intruder wanted to attack us he's had two chances."  Scaning the trees I speak loud enough to be heard:  "Please stop shooting and come out, the zombis will not move."


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 17, 2007)

Niether of you can seem to pierce through the dence foliage.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 17, 2007)

"Shooting these creatures will do more harm than good!"  Rhiannon shouts warningly, drawing her bow and aiming it slowly around the woods.  She glances at the zombies quickly to ensure they aren't actually threatening anyone.  "Would you have a whole town slaughtered?"


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 17, 2007)

Your words are answered only by the two more arrows in succsession.  They impact with a thunk in the first zombie.

The movement in the brush betrays the elf hiding within it.  Akashia sees him clearly, Riannon is two distracted by the immiadate danger to have noticed him.  He is a tall sender man with steely blue eyes, and short blond hair.  Covering his head and sholders is a forest green cloak.  It has spots of white, and breaks up his out line, making him harder to spot against the trees.  Strapped tightly to his side is quiver full of arrows.  Poking up over his left sholder is the hilt of a long and slender sword.  The tip of witch is visble coming from behind his right hip.  There is a look of steelly resolve on his, as he focuses in on his target.


One of the zombies seems to realised were the attack is coming from, and it begins shuffling towards him, will the other turns and lumbers awardly towards Riannon.  Its hands are stretched out before it.  It's fingures flexing as if practicing ahead of time to choke the life out of her.


----------



## confused_child (Jan 17, 2007)

I move to were the zombi is choking Rhiannon and slice its head off.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 17, 2007)

Akashia lunches into action.  Her movements are almost a blur as she darts across the clearing, closes with the zombie, and stabs at it with one fluid motion.  Unforchunately at the last second she slips on a patch of ice concealed by the snow.  It isn't enough to make her fall, but her attack is diverted far to the right its target.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 18, 2007)

Rhiannon dashes straight for the woods, hoping their cover will grant her some protection.  "Are you trying to get us all killed?!"  She shouts at her unseen foe as she runs.

From the dark edges of the clearing, she tries to reasses the situation, noting the position of the zombies, Akashia, and any forthcoming arrows from the hidden attacker.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 18, 2007)

As soon as riannon hits the tree line, the elf darts out from it.  She was aproximately 20ft south of him.  He charges the first zombie closest two him, drawing his sword and raising as he runs.  unforchunately he is unable to stop his momentum and slams with his sholder into the walking corpse.  The collision throws the zombie off balance as well, as it fails its arms wildly.

Mean while the other zombie grips both hands together and swings at Akashia.  She attempts to sway back out of the way, but was unsuccessful, and the blow catches her mid abdomin.  It winds her slightly, but she seems to recover quietly.


----------



## confused_child (Jan 19, 2007)

I charge the zombi that just hit me again.  Trying once more to take off its head.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 19, 2007)

Gripping her sword in the middle, Akashia wirls it gracefully around.  Both ends connect solidly, and two large gashes appear in the chest of the zombie.  There is a crunching sound as green goo and yellowed bone matter sprit out of the wounds.


----------



## confused_child (Jan 22, 2007)

i step back five feet from the zombi.


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Jan 25, 2007)

Rhiannon pauses, taking in the combat around her and preparing for the next hostile creature (be it zombie or wood elf) that comes at her.


----------



## luciddarkchild (Jan 27, 2007)

The mystery tries to regain his balance.  Finding his footing momentarily he manages to swing with his sword clumsily.  despite that it manages to connect with the walling dead.  It staggers back as a gash opens in it's upper torso.

It swings wildly and the elf manages to duck its childish blow.

The other zombie steps forward with arms wide open.  Almost as if inviting Akashia for a cold embrace.  in answer to this she inserts her sword into it's gullet.  The zombie slightly collapses down onto her blade and reverts to being a corpse again.  A puddle of green liquid begins to grow from under it as the liquid runs down its now lifeless form.

[forgot login sorry]


----------



## confused_child (Jan 27, 2007)

I step toward the still standing zombie and swing at it't head; hoping to finish the battle."


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 28, 2007)

You step behind it and run your sword down the length of its back.  the wound exposes the spinal collum.  At the same time The wild elf lunges forward with his sword.  the tip protrudes from the back of the zombie.  It falls, and the green liquid begins to disolve the snow.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 28, 2007)

Rhiannon draws her bow and aims it at the elf.  "Now, state your business and the reason for your blatant disregard."


----------



## luciddarkchild (Jan 28, 2007)

"I answaer to the authority of the empire of Ikasha.  Not a couple of humans.  And just what the hell are you doing here?  In league with the abominations I suppose.  Well go ahead and kill me then, because i will spend my last breath hunting your kind down!"


----------



## confused_child (Jan 28, 2007)

"Well don't you have a flare for the mellow dramatic!  If we were in league with the abominations wouldn't we have killed you rather than them?" Turning my back to the elf and talking to Rhiannon "we can beat the baron with out this arrogant putts."


----------



## luciddarkchild (Jan 28, 2007)

"If your not with them, then why are you aiming you bow at me?   And what do you know of the baron?"


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 28, 2007)

"And just why should we tell you?  We were doing a perfectly fine job of following the zombies and NOT alerting the baron to our presence and getting more townspeople killed before you came along."  She lowers her crossbow, then turns to Akashia.  "You're right.  We don't need this arrogant prick."  She looks at the well musingly.  "Though perhaps we could use him to investigate down there."


----------



## luciddarkchild (Jan 28, 2007)

"Believe me, if I had alerted the baron to my presence we'd know it.  But whatever.  Good luck with the well."  He turns saunters off back into the woods.


----------



## confused_child (Jan 28, 2007)

"Wow reveres mind tricks suck.  Well shall we go after him or down the well? Or back to the town to see if we can't find out what the 'house of Ikasha' is." Looking around for the elf "maybe following the angry elf would be good."


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 28, 2007)

Rhiannon shrugs.  "Well if you want to ask him if he has a brother, I guess."  She peers over the edge of the well.  "Me, I'm kinda curious to see how this wealth redistribution network goes."  She turns back up to watch the elf's retreating form.  "Besides, he's the one who started a completely unnecessary fight."


----------



## confused_child (Jan 28, 2007)

shrug "If he's the one we need we can find him later... to the bat cave, or creepy sewer.  Do we have rope?"


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 28, 2007)

After a quick search you discover that neither of have an rope.  

Also after peering down the well, you find that the bottom is hidden in a shadow.  However upon closer examination you find that there are iron rungs protruding from the side of the well.  They are old and rusted, but feel solid enough.


----------



## confused_child (Jan 29, 2007)

"Can't live forever." I step up to on the well then begin to climb down. One rung two, looking down I stop suddenly and ask "Do we have a light?  I could maybe throw down first or carry with me at least???"


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 29, 2007)

Rhiannon pauses to rummage through her pack, checking to see if she brought light with her.  "Coulda sworn we had something cuz of that stupid wolf..." she mutters.

<OOC: Cam wanna check my char sheet to see if I have some?>


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 30, 2007)

Stuffed way down at the bottom of her pack Rhiannon manages to find a single sun rod.  

The iron bars creek as you shift your wieght on them, but they hold fast in the concrete wall.


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Jan 31, 2007)

Rhiannon shakes the sunrod briefly and breaks it over her knee to let its illumination shed.  She hands it to Akashia, to either hold or stick somewhere on her person while the latter climbs down.  "You want me to come down there too, or keep guard up here til you have a chance to check out the bottom?"  She scans the treeline again anxiously, wondering if their arrogant "saviour" is just waiting for his chance to come back and catch them when they're vulnerable.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 31, 2007)

The tree line is still and quiet.  It almost looks peaceful, and calming.  In a creepy sort of way makes the hair on the back of your stand on end.


----------



## confused_child (Jan 31, 2007)

Attaching light to stable part of coat I tell Rhiannon "As soon as I reach the bottom I will call up if its all clear.  Then please come down quickly.  As if you are up here I can not very well protect you from the Elf.  You may be dead by the time i could climb back up.  He did not seem to want to hurt us if we were not with the zombi things" then taking a final look into the trees. [spot check, stop if see something]  I desend to as far down as posible then when I feel I'm at a safe distance to jump I do so.  Then as quickly as posible look for any attackers in all directions.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Jan 31, 2007)

Rhiannon gives her companion one last nod as she continues to guard the clearing, awaiting either the call to continue down after her, or the calls of battle.


----------



## luciddarkchild (Feb 1, 2007)

Akashia lands at the bottom of the well with a thud.  As the dust settles she finds herself in an circular room.  It has a dirt packed floor.  The light extends out to the maximum of the sun rod, 60ft, but not walls are present.  Spaced evenly every 3ft is a small mound in the floor.  The mount is only 2ft tall, but each is a little over 6 feet in length, and approximately 3ft wide.  there are foot printers leading off to the north.  The maker of them appeared to be shuffling along, as if it didn't have the will to fully lift its feet.


----------



## confused_child (Feb 1, 2007)

"ok odviusly they desided a multi level grave yard would be good..." i draw my sword and walk forward till i see a wall,


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Feb 2, 2007)

You've been walking for an hour, and all that you see is the mounts.  Nothing but endless humanoid shaped mounts looming in the dark, row upon row.  The dust silently settles behind you after a monent.  The is a slight incline as you walk.  Almost like th bottum of a gentle lake, or inland sea.


----------



## confused_child (Feb 2, 2007)

I walk back to the ladder and climb back up.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Feb 3, 2007)

Rhiannon peers down the well and waves to her companion.  "So is it safe?  'Cuz a whole lot of nothing happened up here..."


----------



## confused_child (Feb 3, 2007)

I explain to Rhiannon the underground grave yard that is at least twice as big as the one above ground.  "I walked straight away from the latter for an hour and there were just these mounds.  Its likely that there are bodys under the dirt.  Far to many for it to be safe for us to go down there.  I think we should go find our elf friend."


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Feb 5, 2007)

Rhiannon nods.  "So, he's only had, what, an hour to run away?  Let's see how far he's gotten."  She helps Akashia out of the well before turning her eyes to the woods and sighing, wondering how to best approach the man.


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Feb 5, 2007)

After a brief search of the forest near were the elf ran into the clearing, you manage to find a set of tracks.  They lead down a sharp incline.  After about an hour and a half you catch up to the elf.  he is crouching behind a bush, and peering over it intently.  Looking past him you can see the opening of a cave.  Two rocks jut out of the ground in front of it like tusks jutting out in front of an earthen maw.  The forest surrounds the cave mouth, and continues around it up the hill.  Standing in front of the cave mouth are four of the timeless figures.  these ones on the other hand are standing more erect, and their heads pivot for left to right on their sholders, as if scanning the tree line.  Leaning beside each of them is large wooden club.  they have it steadied with a lifeless hand, waiting for the time when they may have need of it.  further down in the cave you can see a figure, it is about 30ft down.


----------



## confused_child (Feb 5, 2007)

I walk up and crouch down beside him "working up the guts or can we talk?" i stand bad up and move silently back to a safe distance (if he doesn't follow i stay beside him)


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Feb 5, 2007)

As you begin to raise, his hand silent springs forth and grabs your shoulder.  He points to the shadowy figure in the cave.  "careful, if that sees you then that village of yours won't be the only thing that gets crushed under the barons heel."  He whispers.  "And what is there to talk of?  I thought we agreed to part ways."


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Feb 5, 2007)

Rhiannon kneels carefully on the other side of the strange man.  Glancing sideways for a moment before training her eyes on the figures, she whispers amusedly, "We found more potential undead for you to eventually fight."  She wonders to herself where exactly the passage from the well connects to this cave.


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Feb 5, 2007)

"If we go straight back about 100 yards there is a small gully.  From there we will be below there line of sight.  1/2 hours worth of walking in silence and we should be able to talk in relative safety.  Move carefully."


----------



## confused_child (Feb 5, 2007)

I go in the direction mentioned


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Feb 5, 2007)

Rhiannon nods and sneaks off silently in the direction mentioned.


----------



## confused_child (Feb 5, 2007)

Up on reaching our destination i ask "You knew what was down in the well though didn't you? Ya, you did.  Well turns out we may need you, do you have a brother by chance?"


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Feb 5, 2007)

Double post..oops.


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Feb 5, 2007)

"our records indicted it to be an under ground lake, but they were horrible out of date.  Even by our standards, it was the only logical place to hide an army.  I had a brother..."  his voice trails off and a tear glistens on in the corner of his eye.  Then in a sing song fashion he asks, "And how may I be of service?"


----------



## confused_child (Feb 5, 2007)

Note to self don't push the brother topic.  "Tell me what is in the cave.  Tell me how to kill it.  Tell me what the baron is, to save time tell me everything you know.  As well are you sent by one of the kingdoms that the town is asking for help?  Do you know if there is any way to get help?" I breath in deep and look down at Rhiannon who appears to be listening intently and lock my eyes on the elf.  "Oh ya, what is your name?"


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Feb 5, 2007)

"You know what is in the cave as well as I do.  As for the 'baron' I know not what what kind of monster he is, I only know that it is by my hand that his end will come.  I am alone, there are no elven reinforcements coming.  Officially this is considered a human problem.  What their doing I haven't a clue, my hunch is that they are attempting to figure out how to tax the barron."  He puases ofr a monent.  "I'm sorry that was uncalled for.  My name Lt Alastar Gormery, of the elvin 3rd light rangers batalion.  And to whom do i have honour of speaking with?"


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Feb 5, 2007)

Rhiannon proffers a hand.  "Rhiannon Star, soon-to-be saviour of the sleepy hamlet of St. Avril, lured in by promises of tea and biscuits." She grins wryly.  "Actually, my able companion and I are, I suspect, on the same errand as you: to stop this self-styled baron.  We were considering a number of more...unorthodox...methods, due to the meagre resources and manpower available.  Your presence and knowledge is a great boon. Although..." and she pauses to quirk her head at him curiously, "You did not say whether _you_ were here in an unofficial official capacity, or of your own personal volition."


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Feb 5, 2007)

"My mission is that of vengence, and the baron is my target.  Our goals, it would seem, co-inside.  You may take all the credit, and be ailed as a hero in song and tale.  I care not for those things.  be forwarned I will kill the baron, and any that would stop me."


----------



## confused_child (Feb 6, 2007)

"Well then I suppose there shall be no songs writen about this one cause all we need no songs. I will be happy to fight by your side to destroy the baron.  Do you have a plan or can we just storm in?"


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Feb 6, 2007)

"Storming in, although satisfying, would be unwise.  Unless of course you two are infact an advanced scoting unite from the human armies?

  I was attempting to porb his 'castle and find a back door as it were.  If we can kill him his controll over the undead we also be destroyed.  But untill then we still have to contend with them."


----------



## confused_child (Feb 6, 2007)

"do you still have your maps of the area.  They may be helpful dispite there being out dated."


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Feb 6, 2007)

"We were considering more subtle plans, involving some form of infiltration and eventual assassination.  However, the town council of St. Avril wasn't able to provide us with enough information to settle on a specific plan, so we needed to do some reconnaissance.  Hence our little adventure in the woods."

"The fact that he uses a lot of non-sentient undead is useful.  They're not very keen observers.  If those guys back at the front of the cave are different, we need to know how and to what extent.  I'd also like to know anything you do about the baron's personality, temperament, history -- what are his weaknesses?  Is he fond of women or wine?  Is he an arrogant man who would fall for a deception suited to his self-aggrandizing image?  It's much easier, not to mention quicker and cheaper, to slip one person into a household to kill him in his sleep than it is to train and send in a small militia, or incite war amongst his rivals."

"One other question we have not previously considered: is it possible to wrest control of the undead from him?  Though they are instruments of evil, it would make it all the more fitting if his minions turned against him and aided his downfall.  They could very well be a distraction if it were possible."


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Feb 6, 2007)

"From what I have been able to tell the undead he uses follow his instructions to the letter.  They do this becuase they are too simple to have intiution on their own.  So if he tells them wait at a clearing for money.  When it comes bring it to the well, and drop it in, they will do exactly that, regardless of amount, or anything else that may be occurring to them.  I have found however that he usually cleavets his instructions with 'defend yourself if attacked'.  St Avril is not the only town under his boot at the monent, but those things are not may concern.  near as I can tell St Avril is the closest to this strong hold, and all the abominationsi have tracked reutrn here.

I do not know where the Barron came from, but I did search through the elvin history of nobility, and did not find his name memtioned anywere.  A contact on the human side of things had a simmiliar story to tell.  With the exception of a disgraced noblemen who went by that name centeries ago.  Apareently he was executed for desecration of the dead.

I have not met the Barron personally, nor even heard of him untill the day the post carrier brought me news of my brothers murder by his hand.  Given the amount of 'tax' he charges the town in the area.  And the fact that he assumes the authority to tax anything I would say he is both greedy and arrogant.  However if his defenses are any indactation stupidity is not amoung his list of short comings.  I believe him human, and all humans have a weakness for a pretty face, and most partake heavily with wine.  But I can not confirm that with this particular human.

I am woefully ingnorant of the matters concerning the abominations.  i have heard tales of pious clergy who were able to command the power for righteousness to destroy them.  I have also heard of cultists who were able to bend the walking dead to their will.  As to how they were able to do these things, I know not.

Unfortunately the maps I studied remian in the Ikashian central library archives."


----------



## confused_child (Feb 6, 2007)

Staring at Alastar for a moment or two I look at the information laid before us.  The elders called it "necromancy" but bringing ones self back from the dead and with such abilitys to organise I have not heard.  If other towns are under his foot we should tap this reasorce.  Plans I usually leave to Rhiannon but in this case I have an idea.  "This is what I say we do.  We should find out all the towns that the Barron is blackmailing, congragate all of the people from all of the towns in one place. Perhapes send them to the capitals.  With that many displaced people the military might of the empires are bound to listen.  Or at least be annoyed enough to have a military escort take them home.  Another option here is to send them to the nearest monistary or clergy home as you said such people are often of use in these situations.  Moveing the people may be dangerous but for now unexpected and if we do it quickly we may save them.  Now as well we should see if there are any skilled fighters in any of the other villages and keep them with us for assistance.  We can have messangers sent from the St Avril tonight.   Third once we need not fear the barron sending his courpes to kill people without our knowing we shall through him a party.  A lavish party to honor the great lord of these lands.  I have always found rich people feel they always deserve a little celibration to tell others how special they are.  Here is our time we shall simply kill him, perhaps before tea, as he doesn't give the impression of good table mannors." Drawing an unusually deep breath in I leave my idea flaping in the wind wating for their critisism and enjoying the thought of tea.


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Feb 7, 2007)

"How many towns are we talking about, exactly?  And where are they?  Your plan has merit, Akashia, but we need to know how long it will take.  Also, he may notice the evacuation of the lands before we throw a party."

"My other concern is his household staff.  I don't believe his mindless undead are capable of advanced independent actions, and if he is involved in many places, he will need a staff with some measure of free thought.  I want to figure out who they are and see if their loyalty can be swayed."

"The other option I'd like to look into seriously is this ancient noble connection.  Although it's likely he only took the name for effect, he may very well be some sort of relation or even the same man, his life made long by his necromancy."


----------



## luciddarkchild (Feb 7, 2007)

"These things i have no knowledge of.  i am but a humble soldier.  there are 5 towns in the area that are currently paying his tax."


----------



## confused_child (Feb 7, 2007)

"And a fine solder at that.  However no one can fight an army on their own.  Come with us back to town, we shall send messangers to the leaders of the other five towns.  They can come meet with us at the town hall.  As for swaying employees I think we are getting ahead of our selves we must know where he lives is this cave it or is there more." Sigh lets go back to town for now...  Or would you care to watch the cave till dark?"


----------



## luciddarkchild (Feb 7, 2007)

" I was hoping to do more then 'watch' the cave till dark.  I need to find away in there with out attracting the attention of his minions.  from there i can find out were he is and slay him."


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Feb 7, 2007)

"The graveyard must be connected.  When we brought our token 'gift', they lowered it down the well.  My guess is that the graveyard connects, somehow, to other areas -- probably an underground network.  As long as we avoid attention, I believe we should be able to explore it in detail."


----------



## confused_child (Feb 8, 2007)

A broad smile crosses my face i cant control it.  "Its not like me to over think things.  Been hanging around you to long Rhiannon, lets do that!"


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Feb 8, 2007)

"You do realise that the under sea is huge right?  The maps I had showed it to be hundrids of miles across.  It could take years to search it in the dark.  How do you propose we find our target quickly?"


----------



## confused_child (Feb 8, 2007)

"I'm sure we can light it up some how make the searching easyer.  Besides for fast effective releaf its our best option"


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Feb 8, 2007)

"Akashia, when you went down there, did you see the bucket or the gold we sent?  If we were able to track it in real time, or cast some sort of divination on a coin, we could easily find out where the path truly is."


----------



## confused_child (Feb 8, 2007)

"Nop did not see the pail or gold.  Didn't notice foot prints either.  We can try that too,  I don't have any light on me"


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Feb 8, 2007)

"Hm.   Well if the underground lake is truly as large as you say, and we have no immediate means of tracking the connections down there, then perhaps watching the cave may be another option."  Rhiannon sighs and grimaces briefly at the delays.  "No matter what plan of attack we choose, it will involve some time.  An assault, even a preliminary penetration of defenses, is not something I'd wish to attempt right now given our level of preparation and knowledge of our foe.  In the field reconnaissance will certainly allow us to gain data -- my only question is will it be useful information, or will we be staring at swaying undead all night?"

She pauses again.  "If you two wish to stay here and observe, I am not averse to it."


----------



## confused_child (Feb 8, 2007)

"Ya I'll stay with Alister, just don't go getting killed kido"


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Feb 8, 2007)

"Actually, I intend to stay with you both for now.  In the morning we should return to town, at least, lest the poor Mayor fear we have met a grisly end."


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Feb 8, 2007)

"Kido?"  He cocks an eye brow.  "I'm two hundrid and twenty three years old.  And death is not high on my priority list right now.  There is one more cave entrance I was planning on scouting.  It is a few hours to the north."


----------



## confused_child (Feb 8, 2007)

Shrugs "I was calling Rhiannon kido... I'll follow you round not worried were."


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Feb 8, 2007)

"Then let us depart to this other cave."  Rhiannon pulls her cloak tighter about her face, preparing for a cold night, and waits for Alistair to lead the way.


----------



## luciddarkchild (Feb 11, 2007)

After a brief jaunt thought the woods, Alastar stops suddenly at the edge of a lake.  Looking vary confused he manages to stammer out, "T-this wasn't here the last time I visited 5 years ago...  I don't recall it being on any of the maps either."  The lake itself is kind of ood in that there is no beach, or really a defined shoreline that comes with most lakes your familiar with.  It looks more like a large section of the forest was just plain flooded.  Even the trees continue on into the water and eventually disappear beneath the surface.


----------



## confused_child (Feb 11, 2007)

In delight I begin to giggle.  "Well, well, here is the water from the well." still giggleing in disbeleif I sit down and stair.  "so lets all learn to hold our breath for foolishly long amounts of time then we can just go re flood the underwater ocean.  Thusly killing all the dead things under the mounds and being able to get to the baron, OoO wouldn't it be weird if the baron was part creepy see creature like a frog"


----------



## luciddarkchild (Feb 11, 2007)

Leaning over towards Riannon Alisatr whispers,  "I think the stress of the situation may be getting to your friend.  Perhaps she requires a break, for a little bit?"


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Feb 11, 2007)

Rhiannon stares curiously at Akashia, also taken aback by the odd behaviour. "Well, we are going on a little while without sleep.  However, her main point is intriguing.  If we can find where they dammed the "lake", we can flood the graveyard.  Although I don't believe undead need to breathe."  She looks at Alistair and then Akashia questioningly, to see if they have additional information.  "We also run the risk of killing any useful sentient informants that may be down there."

"I don't think it likely the baron is a sea-creature.  More probably he wanted a large space that wasn't easily observed to conduct his...procedures.  The fact that he had to clear out an entire underwater lake actually suggests that he can't breathe underwater -- otherwise he'd just build in there and not bother to drain it."

She peers into the waters cautiously to see if anything moves.


----------



## confused_child (Feb 12, 2007)

"I'm not tired, and the stress is fine.  I just have to appriciate the work and creativity of the Baron.  If undead can breath underwater fine.  But the barons probably down there too and as you pointed out he's probably not a frog, though it might have been neet.  Any way if we kill him we kill the undead so we dround the baron and we metaphoically drown the undead.  And i can hold my breath for 56 seconds."


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Feb 13, 2007)

"Then it appears as though we search for the damn.  destroy it and let the water wash the flith of the Baron away with it."


----------



## confused_child (Feb 16, 2007)

Standing up "I say we follow the water line all the way round till we get to a place were it could be damned" looking both ways and points toward the mountins "lets go this way cause it looks like we will find the damn faster."


----------



## luciddarkchild (Feb 17, 2007)

After 6 hours of hiking you reach the gap between two mountains.  there you find the source of the lake.  A few small streams are running down the sides of the mountains in the lake.   Other then a small beaver damn you find no trace of the damn.


----------



## confused_child (Feb 22, 2007)

"I'm out of ideas how bout you two?"


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Feb 26, 2007)

"Well, we could always hold our breaths and just dive underwater?  Alternately, head back to the well and explore -- we know it has to be around there somewhere...Either option is fairly time-consuming and deadly.  Perhaps we could ask any nearby people -- towns, nomadic tribes, whatever -- about this lake and its origins."


----------



## luciddarkchild (Feb 27, 2007)

"This lake is unnatural...I think its origins lie with our prey.  I wonder if the lake out here, and the missing lake inside the well have an correlation.  I will follow your lead."


----------



## confused_child (Feb 27, 2007)

"Your just thinking there is a correlation now????  Well with new revolation I say we talk to villages and tribes around here like Riannon said. Where do we find them?  I don't think wandering around will work well, they have to be needing water maybe the well is just the best place to be. "


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Mar 1, 2007)

"The closest villiage is about an hour north of here.  But what did you want to ask them?"


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Mar 5, 2007)

Rhiannon gives Akashia a significant glance.  This elf does not seem too bright.  "We will ask them about the lake, and the Baron.  Unless you'd rather go wander around underneath the well for a number of hours."


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Apr 5, 2007)

"Well the I sujjest we get started.  We have a long journey ahead of us, and it will be dark soon."

The elf starts out heading north ward.  Puases and then looks at the lake dispairingly...

"How many miles across do you sappose this lake is?"


----------



## confused_child (Apr 26, 2007)

`Quite a few i imagin.` Picking up a stone i throw it in watch a minute then, assuming theres no reaction or anything odd go to follow our new him.  `whats the town called?`


----------



## PsicrystalAffinity (Apr 26, 2007)

The stone flies out and then gentally archs down, and lands with a splash in the lake.  It sinks to the bottom.  The elf begins to draw a crude mape, with one of arrows, in the snow of the surrounding area.  He draws an oblong shaped oval and says that it is the vally.  The a circle to represent the hill the well leads down into.  He draws another circle, and then becide it uses the point of the arrow to make a dot.

"If we're here (pointing the the dot) then that villiage should be over here.  (draws a star over some swigglely lines that look like they should be hills of some kind.  But if we are here, like i think we are then we should be able to see the were the mountins meet the hills."  

Looking behind you the ground riases up at a growing incline.  like that of a mountian.  Looking down again at his map, he draws a series of triangles around the pther area.  he then makes another star inbetween to of the triangles and lables it St. Avril.

"Were did you say you were from again?"


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Apr 27, 2007)

"St. Avril, actually.  Well, not far outside of it."  Rhiannon examines the map.  "I think we should probably get going, though."


----------



## confused_child (May 14, 2007)

"Tally Hoe"


----------



## Rhiannon Star (May 14, 2007)

Turning and pointing in almost the same direction as Akashia's stone, the elf frowns.  His pointy ears seem to sink with the corners of his mouth.

"The town is alittle over a mile in that direction.  But I doubt we'll find many there who are fit to answer our call..."  His vioce trials off.  "Soemthing tells me they have already been forced to answer the call of the Barons.  There must be something blocking off this river.  If it isn't out here, then it must be in that underground well you explored.  Didn't you encounter any patrols under there at all?"


----------



## confused_child (May 16, 2007)

"I walked in a strait line for an hour and a half then turned back.  No walls no bodys no nothing.  Just mounds and dark." sigh "we have to do something lets at least see if we can find some matterials to make it light or a clue even if there is no one.  Few miles we can sleep there tonight as well."


----------



## Rhiannon Star (May 16, 2007)

Rhiannon nods.  "We should give that underground well a thorough search; I agree.  I'm kind of disturbed to think of what may be in those mounds -- probably reserve forces.  Regardless, somebody has obviously been doing something down there, so if we snoop around long enough we're bound to run into something."


----------



## luciddarkchild (May 27, 2007)

"Well then it would appear that our coarse is clear.  Too the well, and may whatever god you believe have mercy upon you."  With that the elf jumps slightly and trots off back the way you came.


----------



## Rhiannon Star (May 28, 2007)

Rhiannon follows him.


----------



## confused_child (Jun 10, 2007)

Looking to Rihannon "do you get the feeling he has been wanting us to just say that for a while now?" i follow bringing up the rear.


----------



## Rhiannon Star (Jun 20, 2007)

Rhiannon rolls her eyes and grins slightly at Akashia's comments, just hoping they can make it to the well soon and find something down there.


----------

